# Back Again Santa Cruz Koa



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well the summer of camping is coming to a close and I have to say we saved the best for last. We went to the Santa Cruz KOA clicky thing 

If you have kids this park is a must see if you have kids, they go out of thier way with stuff to keep the kids busy. They had more staff than I have ever seen at a RV park, not a lick of trash bathrooms were spotless ect.

The spaces were plenty big but the roads were rather narrow, they need to issue a shoe horn to some of the spots upon arrival (my spot after dark was a challenge)

The general store was the largest I have ever seen, with everything you need to keep you trip rolling (beer) for me, and they were priced no diffrent than any other store I have been to. All in all an excellent trip at an excellent resort. If you don't have kids it would not be my first choice in places to stay, can be loud with kids yelling and having a good time but ok by me.

Also the camp was full of the nicest people I have ever been to, gave about five guided tours of the OB and we were the only Outback in the entire place and that never happens anymore.

It was a little expensive @ $88.00 per night but well worth it for all of the fun the kids had, had to pour them into bed they were pooped.









How to eat marshmellows when they are all stuck together.









Karly tames the bull









Lisa,Karly,Kayla on the train









Kayla & Karly on the course









Karly in awe over the playground.









Kayla & Karly on the jumping pillow

Hope you all enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

That sounds great, I am always looking for great places in CA. Thanks for the review. I know we had a great trip to Paso Robles.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad you had a good time beerman! I am going to try that park this winter I think.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh does that look like a great place for the kids!

I have to ask...Have you heard of or did you happen to get over to the Santa Cruz Boardwalk? I have my eyes on new Brighton State Beach in Monterey Bay that looks like a beautiful place to camp and is very near the boardwalk.

Would like a first hand report.

Glad you all had a great time








Dawn


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been to the Boardwalk many times, it's very fun but wait until the off-season way to busy in the summer.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks great Jeff ! I also have daughters 7&4 with names that start with "K", a 28BHS, and live in CA. Scary


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL and both our names begin with "J".

Just got the chills!

Jim are you coming to the Oceano Mini trip in October we can figure out what other things we have in common......Like Beer.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL

No can do for Oceano. We're leading a trip for our family camping group that weekend. We have a group of about 20 familes with kids that camp the first weekend of the month down here in So-Cal.

Perhaps we will catch up with you guys at a future event


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW! That looks like a great place! The girls look like they had so much fun! I loved how your youngest was eating the marshmellows! ha ha something one of mine would do!







That is a tad pricey eh? yikes. But yeah, it's all worth it in the end.

Thanks for sharing!!









Jewels


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Oh my gosh does that look like a great place for the kids!
> 
> I have to ask...Have you heard of or did you happen to get over to the Santa Cruz Boardwalk? I have my eyes on new Brighton State Beach in Monterey Bay that looks like a beautiful place to camp and is very near the boardwalk.
> 
> ...


I have camped at New Brighton several times, but not since the recent renovation. It was our favorite place to camp at the beach. Try to get one of the "prime" spots overlooking the water. (The campground sits on top of a bluff, above the water, with a great view of Monterey Bay). It has a very nice beach, which is an easy hike down a couple trails from the campground. I understand they took out some of the trees as part of the renovation effort, but I hope not too many. It is a real nice place to camp, and very scenic, but sometimes difficult to get a reservation at. 
BTW It is actually at Aptos, but still an easy drive to Santa Cruz and the Boardwalk.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds and looks like a great time.

Wow...$88 a night for camping? I was upset 2 weeks ago when I had to pay $14 a night. Guess it wasn't such a bad price afterall.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't believe the price.. but it looked nice. I'm sure they make a nice profit.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Oh my gosh does that look like a great place for the kids!
> 
> I have to ask...Have you heard of or did you happen to get over to the Santa Cruz Boardwalk? I have my eyes on new Brighton State Beach in Monterey Bay that looks like a beautiful place to camp and is very near the boardwalk.
> 
> ...


I have camped at New Brighton several times, but not since the recent renovation. It was our favorite place to camp at the beach. Try to get one of the "prime" spots overlooking the water. (The campground sits on top of a bluff, above the water, with a great view of Monterey Bay). It has a very nice beach, which is an easy hike down a couple trails from the campground. I understand they took out some of the trees as part of the renovation effort, but I hope not too many. It is a real nice place to camp, and very scenic, but sometimes difficult to get a reservation at. 
BTW It is actually at Aptos, but still an easy drive to Santa Cruz and the Boardwalk.

Bob
[/quote]
Hi Bob,
Thanks for the review...How was it that you're in Georgia and camped at New Brighton? I believe you when you say it's difficult to get in, I'll have to keep an eye on reservamerica.com
I just loved the combination of the beautiful trees with the ocean just below...sigh








Did you happen to notice what the hook up situation is like there?
Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Oh my gosh does that look like a great place for the kids!
> 
> I have to ask...Have you heard of or did you happen to get over to the Santa Cruz Boardwalk? I have my eyes on new Brighton State Beach in Monterey Bay that looks like a beautiful place to camp and is very near the boardwalk.
> 
> ...


I have camped at New Brighton several times, but not since the recent renovation. It was our favorite place to camp at the beach. Try to get one of the "prime" spots overlooking the water. (The campground sits on top of a bluff, above the water, with a great view of Monterey Bay). It has a very nice beach, which is an easy hike down a couple trails from the campground. I understand they took out some of the trees as part of the renovation effort, but I hope not too many. It is a real nice place to camp, and very scenic, but sometimes difficult to get a reservation at. 
BTW It is actually at Aptos, but still an easy drive to Santa Cruz and the Boardwalk.

Bob
[/quote]
Hi Bob,
Thanks for the review...How was it that you're in Georgia and camped at New Brighton? I believe you when you say it's difficult to get in, I'll have to keep an eye on reservamerica.com
I just loved the combination of the beautiful trees with the ocean just below...sigh








Did you happen to notice what the hook up situation is like there?
Thanks!
Dawn
[/quote]

We used to live in Hollister. Got squeezed out when the economy in Silicon Valley collapsed, and we became "economic refugees", heading east. That was also back in the pre-Outback days when we had a Coleman Sea Pine pop-up.
As for hook-ups at New Brighton, I hope you like dry camping. All the premium sites, overlooking the water are no-hookup sites, and some may be too short for a medium to large TT. (but we could always find room for our trusty little Sea Pine) They have a few centrally located water spigots, so bring a water jug. There are a limited number of sites with electricity, but they are back a ways from the beach. None of the sites have sewer, but there is a dump station, so if need be, bring your "honey-pot-on-wheels".
As for reservations, good luck. I would check ReserveAmerica several times a day for a cancellation, and jump on it immediately if a site came open. If you stay on top of it, it only takes a few days to catch one, especially when you are looking only about 1 - 2 weeks out.

Bob


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I know $88.00 very expensive but, my kids had a ball and I dont mind spending it on them. Besides all in the name of fun, and were going back in Feb so it must not have set to wrong with me.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a fun trip, jlbabb28!

I just love that whole area. maybe we will have to pay a visit one of these days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Souinds like a great place
Nice pictures thanks for sharing them with us

Don


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We went to the Santa Cruz KOA in June! Great place for the kids!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a fun trip, jlbabb28!
> 
> I just love that whole area. maybe we will have to *pay *a visit one of these days!
> 
> ...


Was the pun intended?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> maybe we will have to *pay *a visit one of these days!


Was the pun intended?
[/quote]

No, but point well taken. $88/night... WOW!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jeff, thanks for the report and pics. I'll have to look that KOA up to see how far up north in CA it is.

It is pricey but worth it if the kids are busy and having fun. Maybe they'll let me stay half a night.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I get it, $88.00 dollar a night camping is not for everyone, including me most of the time.

Always has to be an exception to the rule, and for my kids this one was it.

Jeff


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> Yea I get it, $88.00 dollar a night camping is not for everyone, including me most of the time.
> 
> Always has to be an exception to the rule, and for my kids this one was it.
> 
> Jeff


It still beats the price of many hotels in CA and the KOA looks a lot more fun. My kids loved the KOA in San Diego. Nothing like coming "home" each night and the kids playing with all the friends they made.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

EXACTLY! Santa Cruz hotel worth staying at $150.00 per night then eating out $350.00

Oh did they make friends, we did to for that matter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> EXACTLY! Santa Cruz hotel worth staying at $150.00 per night then eating out $350.00
> 
> Oh did they make friends, we did to for that matter.


Yikes...I'll stick to my $14 campgrounds in Oregon.


----------

